# MSI GeForce GTX 460 Cyclone OC 768 MB



## W1zzard (Jul 12, 2010)

MSI's GeForce GTX Cyclone OC uses NVIDIA's latest graphics processor, the GF104. But MSI has not stopped there, they use their own "Cyclone" cooling solution and have increased the cards operating clock to 728 MHz. As a result this 768 MB card is faster than the 1 GB version of the reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2010)

Wait... so the 1GB version has more ROPs than the 768MB version?


----------



## Robbaz (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a really odd card indeed, everything looks good well... Except last years performance.


----------



## runevirage (Jul 12, 2010)

Robbaz said:


> This is a really odd card indeed, everything looks good well... Except last years performance.



Well it's not meant to be a high end card, it's supposed to compete with 5770/5830, and by the looks of it, it does a great job, either matching or outperforming 5830 while costing less.


----------



## filip007 (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't you do one combo review of all..."drag race"


----------



## Parad0x (Jul 12, 2010)

How did the gpu scale with voltage? Afterburner 1.6.1 only works with MSI GTX460 cards or can it be used to tweak the ones made by other AIBs?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jul 12, 2010)

Conclusion said:
			
		

> NVIDIA offers two GTX 460 variants at launch time, one with 768 MB and one with 1 GB. Aside from the obvious potential confusion with end users, the differences in actual performance are rather slim. On average we see only 7% performance difference between both cards which is very small considering the 25% difference in specs for memory size, memory bus width and number of ROPs. Essentially this means that the 768 MB version is the one to get unless you have a specific reason you think you need more memory, or speculate on the higher resale value of the card at a later time.



I think the 1GB offers an interesting CUDA experience assuming flexibility in driver configuration: configure as a GTX460 (standard) GPU *plus* a bank of CUDA/Physx.

Congratulations on nV getting power and noise envelope down to (approx) 5xxx series. nV is competitive again.

Oh, and nice reference design: 2x DVI out, perfect for dual-screen upgraders. I'm in!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello new GTX 8800 
Amazing product!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice cards, glad to see things a bit more competative in the "mid" sector, gotta be good for everyone, let's just hope they are widely available and therefore we don't have to pay too much of a premium early on.  That 1GB card looks very tasty for the price.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like the GPU NVIDIA should have released in the first place.

I feel bad for those that bought GF100 cards.

Oh, and if you're counting "Support for CUDA, PhysX and 3D Vision" as pros, why isn't "NO support for Eyefinity" a con?

P.S At last something to really drive down 5850 prices.


----------



## itsgus (Jul 14, 2010)

*when/where?*

Please forgive my extreme noobishness, but I'm building an economy gaming machine and a friend just referred me to the news of this card and recommended it over the GTX 465 or similar priced ATIs like 4870/4890/5770

I signed up to this forum to ask one very simple question is: When and where will this card be available for purchase? 

Again, please forgive me if the answer is obvious to you.  I attempted to search at msi, nvidia, google, and various other places but came up short.  The closest thing i could find is the 768mb version at newegg but it appears unavailable.

I'd like to have my new rig built by the time StarCraft II is released.  If this card wont be available by then, Is MSI's GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB OC that much better than a GTX 465 (for someone like me) ?  Keep in mind I am a casual mid to high performance pc gamer building an economy machine.  We're talking $120 mobo, intel i5 750, 6gb ram, 128GB SSD.. trying to keep it under $1K

*Edit*: I've added my system specs to my profile


----------



## ktr (Jul 14, 2010)

Give it about a week or so...


----------



## Mike89 (Jul 14, 2010)

I really liked this review. Of all the ones I've read, I thought this one was the best. Reason being it had the most games, the most resolutions, and the most variations of video cards for comparison. A lot of the other sites seem to forget that not every gamer upgrades to every new model coming out, and don't include some of the older video cards in the reviews. I still have a GTX 280 and I was glad to see this review include it so I could get an idea of where I stood in comparison of this new card. I'm glad to see my 280 is still hanging in there quite nicely.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

itsgus said:


> Please forgive my extreme noobishness, but I'm building an economy gaming machine and a friend just referred me to the news of this card and recommended it over the GTX 465 or similar priced ATIs like 4870/4890/5770
> 
> I signed up to this forum to ask one very simple question is: When and where will this card be available for purchase?
> 
> ...



I can only speak for the UK of course but lots have been on sale for 2 days now.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jul 22, 2010)

This Cyclone is a truly lovely card and for that price it has plenty of power to play all games at 1440x900. I want it.-


----------



## D4S4 (Jul 30, 2010)

so... there's no such thing as a fully functional GF104 chip...?


----------

